# Photo compeition for everyone



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Prettiest Cat 








Handsomest Cat








Funniet Cat(he thought the rope was a snake or something)










 too bad there isn't a guineapig competition as my piggies would so win


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Do we have any judges to send the photo's to yet?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

No, we need some judges 1st entires cant be send untill judges have applied for there classes, and you send you entires to the judge when there are some throught i pm.. thanks


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

cowgirl4jesus94 is judging classes, 5,6,9,10,23.



once all the classes have judges there will be a set date that all entires can be send to the judges by private message. and there will be a new copy and a new thread with the classes and judges next to it so it makes it clear which judge you have to send your entires to. more judges needed


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Class 5. Best Action shot.










Class 10. Cuttest Youngster.(3 years and under)










Class 13. Wooliest Horse/Pony.










Class 21. Best other coloured.










Class 43. Best trick










Class 44. Cuttest Dog










Class 45. Prettiest Cat










Class 46. Cuttest kitten.(1 years and under)


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

I'll judge any classes you need done, just PM me the numbers.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

this is anote that all entries put on this page will not be counted.. they have to be pm to the judges that will be put up when all classes have judges. thanks


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Is the Veteran class the age of the horse or the rider?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

horses ...


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Update on judges, there will be 2 more days of people applying to be judges the classes that do not have judges for will be closed and the classes iwth judges will start. so heres your update. more judges needed..


Classes

Class 1. Best Stickabilty(nearly falling off)
Class 2. Best Fall manhirwen
Class 3. Most Exaggeration over a jump.(horse or rider) aneternalflame
Class 4. Best Traveling Gear FjordFan
Class 5. Best Action shot.cowgirl4jesus94
Class 6. Funniest Horse Picturecowgirl4jesus94
Class 7. Handsomest Gelding
Class 8. Prettiest Mare. FjordFan
Class 9. Sexiest Stallion.cowgirl4jesus94
Class 10. Cuttest Youngster.(3 years and under)cowgirl4jesus94
Class 11. Longest mane.jadeewood.
Class 12. Thickest Tail. jadeewood.
Class 13. Wooliest Horse/Pony. FjordFan


Showing Classes
these pictures can ether be taken at home or a show
Class 14. Veteran 15-20 years. FjordFan 
Class 15. Veteran 20 years plus.
Class 16.Mountain and moorland.
Class 17.Best in hand.
Class 18. Ridden cob.
Class 19.Best ridden.
Class 20.Best coloured(skew and Piebalds) aneternalflame
Class 21. Best other coloured. aneternalflame
Class 22. Tack and Turnout.
Class 23. Ridden Youngsters.( 3 - 6 years)
Class 24. In hand youngsters.cowgirl4jesus94
Class 25. Lead rein pony.
class 26. beginner rider.
Class 27. Ridden Arabs, pure breeds or part breeds.
Class 28. Young handlers( up to 10 years old)
Class 29. Senior handlers( 11 years plus) jadeewood.


Show Jumping Classes,
these pictures can ether be taken at a show or at home.
Class 30. Best jumping partnership aneternalflame
Class 31. Minimus jumping.(under 2ft including lead rein)
Class 32. Novice jumping.(2ft to 2.6ft)
Class 32. Intermediate jumping. (2.6ft - 3ft)
Class 33. Open jumping.(3ft and over)


Cross country Classes.
these pictures can be ether taken at home or a show.​
Class 34. 2.3ft and under cross country
Class 35. 2.3ft - 2.6ft cross country aneternalflame
Class 36. 2.6ft - 3ft cross country
Class 37. 3ft and over cross country. jadeewood.

Class 38. Schooling well at home. jadeewood.
Class 39. Schooling or dressage pictures at a show.
Dog classes​Class 40. Handsomest dog
Class 41. Prettiest *****. 
Class 42. Cuttest puppy.(1 year and under.) jadeewood.
Class 43. Best trick
Class 44. Cuttest Dog 
Cat classes.​Class 45. Handsomest Cat. FjordFan
Class 46. Prettiest Cat
Class 47. Cuttest kitten.(1 years and under)
Class 48. Funniest Cat.


----------



## Barrel_racer_0 (May 12, 2008)

Class 5 best action shot









Class 7 handsomest gelding


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I replied in the wrong thread. Can you get my entries from your other thread???


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Ill judge 
1, 7, 17, 27, 28, 43, 44, 47 and 48


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Here's a few more from me...

Class 40 -- Handsomest Dog

Ruger









Class 43 -- Best Trick

Remington Soars









Ruger Utility Class









Class 44 -- Cutest Dog

Pool Boy Ruger


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Well I am going to email these photos to the appropirate judge. But I thought i would post my two pictures 

#5 best action shot
View attachment 7659


#9 Sexist stallion
View attachment 7658


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Staples/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/2007_1007random/2007_1007random0010.JPG


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

sorry i was trying to put a pic on here from my computer and instead it put that. i dont know how to put them on tho !!!!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

I'll judge action shots and jumping pics


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

*hope i win lol*

angel first longest mane class:11:








class 20:








class 33:








class 13:


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

I also want to enter the longest mane.
Contest number #11

View attachment 7776


His mane measures about 2 feet unbrushed when combed it is about 2 and ahalf feet. sorry for the dark photo


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

My mares mane when brushed is 50cm


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

So I entered on the other thread... I hope I'm judged cos I'm a little confused as to where we were meant to post. As for pming the judges, I only just saw that now and realise it's too late as results are meant to be up on the 11th.
x


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have one for the *wooliest horse/pony contest;* it's not all that great though, but look close. You'll see the wooliness I'm speaking off.


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, if you are in any of the classes I am judging, PLEASE send me a PM with your entries. I am getting a new horse in today and don't have time to go through all of the pictures that I don't have to judge while looking for the ones I am judging.


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

angelsgrace said:


> My mares mane when brushed is 50cm


Just curious. But how big is your mare. my stallion is 16.3 hands and weighs about 1400lb.
I was just doing the math maybe I am wrong. but how big is her neck.
my arms are bout 60centimetres long and I still have to really reach to get around his neck and I am 6feet tall. so rouhgly his is about 70 centimeters or more. I only measured his mane for film purposes.

She is lovely though just thought the amth did not add up.


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Also I tried sendin my entries to the judges but had a hard time sending them out. i don't know what i did wrong.

any body know what i can do diffrently


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

LDblackhorse said:


> Just curious. How tall is your mare and what breed is she


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Angels grace sorry.

I redid the math you are probably right. Some one messed up my ruler. When I worked it outsome one had added lines to my home ruler. But my guys mesurments are right

Either way that is an impressive mane for your girl.

Sorry for the confusion:?


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

This is confusing as there seems to be entries in 3 different locations for me to judge. The results were supposed to be announced 2 days ago but which thread are they going on? And is it winners only or placings as well?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm with you... I was very confused when I found the second thread and then read above that we had to PM our entries.. I added my entries days ago and thought oh no when I read I had to PM them through.
x


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't worry I have your entry I'll just wait to find out what to do next


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

So what's happening now?
x


----------



## RidingBareback (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll upload some!


----------



## lauraa94x (Mar 24, 2009)

I posted a reply, but didn't realise it had finished! sorry. x


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Sucks, I just saw this


----------



## Armani (Jun 16, 2009)

My photo's for the competitions:

Class 7 - Handsomest Gelding:








Class 12 - Thickest Tail:








Class 14 - Veteran 15-20 years (Norman is 16 years):








Class 19 - Best Ridden:








Class 38 - Schooling Well At Home:









Class 39 - Schooling or Dressage pictures at a show:








Class 21 - Best Other Coloured (Here you can see his stripe on his back. And that he doesn't have a black stripe in his mane):


----------



## JazzTash (Jul 6, 2009)

class 7, handsomest geliing


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

Cuttest dog: 
Handsomest cat:
Prettiest cat:


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Armani I want your Fjord!!!


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

His name is Continental Zip
Can we go in these classes:
-7-handsomest


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

sorry, i also have 2 more classes sorry
12-thickest tail
29-senior handler


----------

